# I'm obliged to show you how bored I am



## Sparky (Jun 2, 2008)

OK, so I'm just really bored right now so I took 10 minutes to sketch this.







It's a zombie kid who has just lost his pet mantis. What do you think?


----------



## Hypoponera (Jun 2, 2008)

Dude! You must be bored!! Talented, but bored! Actually very good sketch. Wish I had half your drawing ability. Would have made my sketches from morphology class more useful!


----------



## Sparky (Jun 2, 2008)

Haha thanks! This is the first 10 minutes of it. I'm finishing it up right now.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey Sparky, nice pic, makes us one!


----------



## obregon562 (Jun 3, 2008)

10 minutes you say? pssshh. More like 2. Your lines are very inconsistent. Shading is all wrong. And my god the details are horrendus. But other than that very good!  :lol:


----------



## Blahandmee (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice drawing! You should see me trying to draw carnivorous plants. I think I killed an entire forest.  :lol: 

-Max


----------



## Sparky (Jun 4, 2008)

obregon562 said:


> 10 minutes you say? pssshh. More like 2. Your lines are very inconsistent. Shading is all wrong. And my god the details are horrendus. But other than that very good!  :lol:


That's the way it's suppose to be done. That's why they call it Art. It took me 10 minutes because I was watching Spongebob  

I don't take it personal though Frankie, you and I are like the Soda and the Can.

I thought it would give it more of the "feeling" so I drew it with that particular style on purpose.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 4, 2008)

Here's another I drew in English class. The Dorthy Parker poem really got to me.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 5, 2008)

I must say you're a good artist but your stuff scares me.


----------



## obregon562 (Jun 6, 2008)

Sparky hahaha i was just kidding! hahaha it looks good! i know about as much art as i do about quantum physics. Probably less actually.

umm, whose the can/soda? Haha but i cool with that!


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 6, 2008)

i dont even begin drawing..... however i still can try it


----------



## Sparky (Jun 6, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> I must say you're a good artist but your stuff scares me.


I'm glad you got the mood!

EDIT: Here's another one for when my dad secluded me in my room.


----------



## Blahandmee (Jun 7, 2008)

Man, you sure have a thing for drawing on random objects. :lol: 

-Max


----------



## Orin (Jun 7, 2008)

I thought the mantis ate his eye and was flying off and the kid was mad.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 7, 2008)

Orin said:


> I thought the mantis ate his eye and was flying off and the kid was mad.


Hahahaha :lol:


----------



## Sparky (Jun 8, 2008)

yeah that too.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh boredom doodles, those are always the best, especially if done in class when you teacher is droning on and you must draw or risk stabbing yourself with the pencil from boredom.

I always come up with the weirdest stuff then. Like this picture I doodled while one of my English literature professors was rambling on. Man did that guy like the sound of his own voice.


----------



## The_Asa (Jun 21, 2008)

I think Sparky's pictures are...intellectual...he is trying to express his frustration through images that draw out rage from inside of him. His style is related to the grotesque genre. He explores inside of him searching for the reason that he can not feel any pain...conquering his fear of closed spaces.

Ah, yes, those psychology classes have helped me.


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 3, 2008)

obregon562 said:


> 10 minutes you say? pssshh. More like 2. Your lines are very inconsistent. Shading is all wrong. And my god the details are horrendus. But other than that very good!  :lol:


Dude, I bet he draws better than you. I think it is great! Do you sketch things?


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 6, 2008)

as now i present you my, 8-minute-drawing-of-an-hatching-ooth  

move your head 90 degrees.


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 7, 2008)

lol, the ooth looks like a wet towel


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 7, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> lol, the ooth looks like a wet towel


cough* tank you....

why dont you draw an ooth by yourself and show it here


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 7, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> cough* tank you....why dont you draw an ooth by yourself and show it here


Lol, I can only handle so much embarrasment in one day


----------



## harryallard (Jul 24, 2008)

i really like sparky's pics

there quirky

this is my boredom sketch page...

from a lesson where i was ridiculed for 15 minutes by my teacher after saying that holidays in a hotel are less lonely than holidays in a secluded holiday home.

&lt;_&lt; 

there random rhino beetles i made up

but they look a bit like chalcosoma caucasus :lol:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice drawings, btw just read your sig, what a load of balls :blink: , bunch of wimps lol


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Sep 8, 2008)

:lol: I couldn't help myself.... seriously I was strong for a good month but I had too.

*[SIZE=36pt]BEWARE, UNDEAD FEIND BELOW[/SIZE]*






Little snipit from a tiny gag comic I did for a friend... That zombie was the only thing that looked decent. (Even with the rotting flesh)


----------



## The_Asa (Sep 9, 2008)

When I saw that, I was thinking "Free Love"


----------

